# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  🐈

## Noiza

Bonjour à tous ,

Pour me présenter dans les grandes lignes , jai 31 ans, je suis du Sud (PACA) et du plus loin que je me souvienne jai toujours voué un amour sans borne aux animaux. Ne pouvant pas en avoir avant, jai attendu 27 ans, mais, en octobre dernier, jai enfin eu le bonheur indescriptible de pouvoir adopter et partager ma vie avec un petit poilu, baptisé Vega, mon trésor damour de chat que jadore. Il a 7 ans et demi. ❤️

Ne pouvant assumer financièrement deux animaux, le jour où je suis allée à la spa, une bénévole mavait présenté un chat, qui, comme le mien, était là depuis 2 ans et attendait quune famille aimante veuille bien passer au dessus de son âge (6 ans) pour lui offrir un doux foyer rempli damour

Javais réfléchi à léventuelle possibilité dêtre FA, mais ne le voyant plus dans les chats à adopter, je suppose quil a trouvé sa famille humaine ... je lespère vraiment de tout cur  parce quen plus dêtre une boule damour il est juste magnifique.

Dans lavenir être FA jaimerais beaucoup pour les chats ou chiens âgés, handicapés, au refuge depuis longtemps, en panier retraite, en urgence (en France ou ailleurs), mais à lheure actuelle, même si jy réfléchis beaucoup, au vu de tous ces loulous en attente dun foyer que jaimerais aider, je ne suis pas sure de la réaction de mon chat face à cette nouvelle présence. Sans compter quil a déclaré un coryza peu de temps après son adoption ...

Il faut savoir que mon chat a été malmené par ses congénères à la spa et quil en a peur. Je ne souhaite pas lui imposer un stress surtout quil ne vit pas forcément bien les changements et quaprès lagitation subie à la spa, il aime son calme. 

Avec les chiens je ne sais pas du tout comment ça se passerait. Mais vivant en appartement, travaillant 7h30 sans pouvoir rentrer entre, et sans voiture je doute être lidéal même juste en tant que FA ... (Après si ça se faisait ce serait pour un chien calme de petit gabarit plutôt)

Bonne soirée et à très bientôt ! 

Stéphanie Noiza (en mémoire des trois poilus chien et chats qui mont transmis cette passion pour les animaux, mon investissement (a mon niveau et au mieux que je peux) pour la cause animale, et depuis une dizaine dannées mon choix dêtre végétarienne, a forte tendance végétalienne)

----------

